# DE at OS clinics - gathering vague "BALLPARK" costs to help this newbie choose!



## MsPeaches (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello all

Am ploughing through the boards researching overseas clinics here and online elsewhere in ernest - have been a lurker for a while but now I know I will have medical support in Australia, I am trying to nut out some comparison information regarding costings all up.

I realise that, depending on where we all hail from, there are those who receive various degrees of funding from their national healthcare providers.  I know I did here in Australia when I was going through IVF, part private, part public, but now I am over the magic age of 45 that changes for me yet again.  Pretty much private all the way for me now, so I would like to get as real a sense as I can of how much I am up for.

It would be very interesting / useful for me, and others I am sure, if I could get a bunch of responses with your ballpark all-up costings (in your currency is fine) - just for a rough, vague, compare?

For donor embryo and/or embryo adoption - all-up, all-in, vague, approximate, round figures...
Spain / Greece / Czech Republic - other options I am yet to know of.

Thank you so much in advance everyone (anyone!) and all the best to us hey!

  MsPeaches


----------



## MsPeaches (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello again - woops (newbie here...), I had been given a really useful link posted by "suitcase of dreams" - which I am now studying subsequent to posting this!

Apologies as it does answer a lot of my queries... still... if anyone has anything further to add to suitcase's amazing document that may be helpful to me or others, fire away.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256679.msg4284201#msg4284201 *

Thank you all again,  MsPeaches

*link added


----------

